# maskrider2001.vbs virus



## ritish (Jun 15, 2007)

hey friends can anyone of you throw some light on this script virus removal (maskrider2001.vbs).
Its after effects:
the drives don't open on double click but opens through right click.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 15, 2007)

First of all Norton Antivirus won't be able to remove maskrider.vbs. 
Install Kaspersky Antivirus(the 30 day demo version will do) and do a thorough scan of your system
Clean all traces of the virus.
Now search your system for this file: *Autorun.inf/autorun.ini *and delete all of it.
You can unhide system files from the folder options menu and manually delete them too.
Your system will be ok.


----------



## ritish (Jun 15, 2007)

is this a full proof system to remove it...


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 16, 2007)

ritish said:
			
		

> is this a full proof system to remove it...


Full proof or foolproof?
Yes its a foolproof method. It won't fail.


----------

